# white spot on nose?



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all,

Im worried about a white mark that has come up on bertie's nose yesterday. 
It is a tiny white spot and Im worried it might be something serious.

He is only 8months, is this normally and has any other owners noticed one on there 
Dogs nose?

Any advise i would be grateful to hear.

Thanks


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

BertieBassett said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im worried about a white mark that has come up on bertie's nose yesterday.
> It is a tiny white spot and Im worried it might be something serious.
> ...


 Is it an actual spot rather than loss of pigmentation? if so maybe worthwhile getting it checked out. It could be something he picked up if sniffing around- especially in things like soil or it could be a touch of sunburn. Hard to say without seeing a picture ( though even then would just be a guess as no expert)

If it is just the colouring gone- he could have what is known as a "Dudley" nose, which is nothing to worry about, just natural loss of pigmentation, although you may have to put some suncream on his white bits to prevent sunburn.

But if worried a quick call or trip to vets to put your mind at ease.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Isit smooth or is it a bump. how big is it. could it be a graze. Would show up in a photo will dig out a photo of delta she got a wee scratch on her nose. dont know when or how but it went away in a couple of days.


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Its more like a change of pigmentation to his nose its not raised and not lumpy.

Its more like a gray colour than white, he has black nose. you cant really see the spot unless you are really looking.

Thanks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady had a black nose, it is now turning brownish, loss of pigmentation, likely due to the winter here and lack of sunshine.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this was deltas nose. i dont know of one of the others got to rough with her or is she scratched it on a twig or something. but its went away after a coupke of days.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bella had a white spot for a while. I was worried that her nose was changing color (just like the rest of her!) but it turned out to just be a scrape on her little nose. Thank goodness! I love her little brown nose!


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Update on Berts nose.....

the white mark has gone must have been a scratch.

Thanks for all you feed back.


----------

